

Surprise: these SXSW Twitter Visualizations are pure JavaScript (Flash-free) - ahoyhere
http://pepsicozeitgeist.com/popular

======
cisellis
Just because you can doesn't mean you should. Those are not good
visualizations. The first one gave no indication of whether or not it could be
used or clicked. What do the colors mean, does size matter? Something just
scrolled off the screen, what does that mean? The one with bars is even more
overwhelming and confusing to a user. Too many colors, no clue about
interaction.

------
wallflower
Impressive and definitely influenced by Amy Hoy's Twistori

<http://twistori.com/>

~~~
thesethings
Influenced, and created by :D (Both Twitstori, and this site made by Amy Hoy
and Thomas Fuchs.

~~~
wallflower
Thanks. I need to work on my sleep deficit.

------
unalone
They certainly _feel_ like Javascript. Partly that's a good thing (I can
highlight text), partly it's a bad thing (lots of rough edges).

It's still a great example of how powerful JavaScript can be when used well.

------
callmeed
I wasn't surprised ... if it was Flash, there'd be annoying music

------
ComputerGuru
What a terrible URI!

------
urlwolf
it eats quite a lot of CPU :)

